# Beginning to look for a gas fireplace



## schlot (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking at a gas fireplace for a family room for a friend in a new house. They don't want a "builders grade" and they can't afford top of the line. It's purely for pleasure as the house will have geothermal.The wall and room they are putting it in large, 400sf or so and the wall is 20' wide.

Any advice on what brands to look for?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 28, 2013)

schlot said:


> Looking at a gas fireplace for a family room for a friend in a new house. They don't want a "builders grade" and they can't afford top of the line. It's purely for pleasure as the house will have geothermal.The wall and room they are putting it in large, 400sf or so and the wall is 20' wide.
> 
> Any advice on what brands to look for?


 
Have your friend talk to his builder. Many hearthshops will offer fire place upgrades thru the builder. It can be as simple as going to the hearth shop that works with the builder & talking to the builder sales rep.


----------



## sticks (Mar 30, 2013)

I would look real hard at Kozy. They are a smaller company but great people. I am not sure where you are in Iowa but they are made just north of there in Minnesota. We have been selling them for sometime now and pretty trouble free with a nice flame.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Apr 11, 2013)

Id you want an Iowa fireplace get a Mendota


----------



## John Gabel (Apr 14, 2013)

I put in a Mendota last fall.  We have been very happy with it. Looks good and warms the room nicely.


----------

